# Tensaw---Hubarts Landing on Tensaw Lake---10/17/10



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tensaw---Hubarts Landing on Tensaw Lake---10/17/10 
Got to Hubards Landing at first light--low tide rising--light mist on the water--no wind--light jacket cool--Just a perfect fishing morning. I cant think of many mornings that were better for fishing than this morning. I usually dont like a rising tide for Bass Fishing---but this morning was perfect. On my first cast i caught a small bass and three out of the next five casts i caught a bass and so went the morning---all total +/- 30 bass for the day---most were small--12 to 14 In but i kept seven to eat--and a big Sheep Something---i just knew i had a big bass. A lot of boats were fishing---most for Crappie---and most were catching something. A perfect day on the Tensaw---Got very Hot around ten---fished until noon and then took out----Home---Mrs BT is still in Miss---Big Mac---Clean Fish---Bath---Big Ice Tea---Lonnnnggggg nap time----BT66 
Pictures at--- 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice. I really like the pics with the mist on the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

those are som enice lookin bass. i also like how you leave the lure in the mouth for the pics  saves me from askin what you were throwin lol.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Going on the upper Ala---out of Ft Mimms tomorrow first light---BT66


----------

